
Why science needs to break the spell of reductive materialism - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/opinions/why-science-needs-to-break-the-spell-of-reductive-materialism
======
gus_massa
The article is a mix of scientific facts with pseudoscientific gibberish. In
particular it never explains "Why".

But at least they could keep the exponents correctly formatted, for example:

> _Well, there are 20 choices for each of the 200 positions, so 20200 or 10260
> possible proteins with the length of 200 amino acids._

should be

> _Well, there are 20 choices for each of the 200 positions, so 20^200 or
> 10^260 possible proteins with the length of 200 amino acids._

Somewhat related: [https://xkcd.com/54/](https://xkcd.com/54/)

